# Extended Vision Caboose...



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

So...

I got this idea a while back and have recently started applying actual effort to the project. My first trainset (when I was 3) was a Bachmann setup which had their USRA 0-6-0 lettered for AT&SF (with Pennsy style slope-back tender) , several freight cars, and a red Extended Vision caboose also lettered AT&SF. I have wanted to recreate this caboose in Largescale for some time but was teetering on the 20.3/32 scale point. I have now made something close to a decision about that and it makes any chance of buying this caboose rather slim. 


So, here's the first version of the file I'm drawing up so that I can build this thing larger. It's based on Bachmann's EV caboose since I'm more interested in recreating my childhood toy than in creating a scale version of the real deal. I thought someone here might be interested in the drawings so here's the first. Now, can someone tell me how to get AutoCAD to plot actual size on letter paper?


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/trotfox/pix/Extrended_Vision/EV outlines.dwg 


BTW, the drawing is actual size for 1:20.3, F-scale standard gauge. } ; ]


Later,

Trot, the slightly-sane, fox...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Trot fox! 
been a long time..where you been? 

your project sounds cool! 
except we cant see your drawing.. 
.dwg is a cad extension..cant open it without cad.. 
can you convert it to a basic jpeg or something like that? 

Scot


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Scotty, 

Here's my latest failed attempt to plot is 1:1 as a PDF. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/trotfox/pix/Extrended_Vision/EV outlines End.pdf 

This one came out at 88.3%... I'm still playing with the plot settings but I'll get it there, later! Time to hit the sack tonight. 

Trot, the frustrated, fox...


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

The new Autocad software (we run Autocad Civil 3D 2010 at work) allows you to insert .pdf, .jpg etc. into .dwg files. If you cannot get anyone to plot it out 1:1, let me know and I will plot it out for you. 
Ron


----------



## donnaj867 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello ! 
I am also a new member. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guy ! 


__________________ 
Watch Predators Online Free


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course! New members are always welcome!







Good to see you back on the forum too Trot!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Trot - you have too set Acad to plot 1:1, and plot a window slightly smaller than the maximum print dimensions of your printer - say x=10.25 and y=7.75 or so for letter size. You can divide your drawing into appropriately sized "windows" at plot time. 

PDFs also have to be set to print at full scale, not "fit to paper." I'd always include a scale at the bottom of the drawing, maybe 6" long divided into inches just as a hard check after plotting.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

And to get a Jpeg from an AutoCAD file that is a "save as"function as I recall, not a plot function. What version of AutoCAD are you using? The plot window has changed over the versions and can be a bear to navigate from an older version to a newer version finding the settings you are used to adjusting on a regular basis. "They" never leave them in the ame place it seems? 

PS. I would echo that it is also really good to see you back here AND in the workshop! I trust the little one is growing up and the job is going well too? 

Chas


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

FYI, i got it! The secret was, while in a paper space viewport, "ZOOM 1XP". 

I have replaced the old, improperly scaled, PDF with this life-size one! 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/trotfox/pix/Extrended_Vision/EV outlines Cabin End (1).pdf 

Printing that file at 1:1 from Adobe should result in a life-size end view of the cabin. =D I have been contacted by Virgal already about having it laser-cut from styrene but my plan is to make it from used cereal boxes like the "Paper Samurai" was building trains from cardstock. I'm thinking I'll do up a set of drawings so that Virgal can offer them for sale to anyone that wants to build a copy once I've built the first one and can verify fits. Once it's in AutoCAD scaling to 1:29 or 1:32 or even 1:12 will be simple. 

Trot, the full-scale, fox...


----------

